# My Maltese (Cataracts)



## sharparrow85 (Nov 5, 2012)

This is one of the last pics I have of my dog before she was put to sleep 

She was blind (cataracts) and suffered from seizures.

I miss her.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=104944&stc=1&d=1352087333


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm so sorry you lost your beautiful girl. What was her name? 
Xoxoxo

I had 2 beauties that suffered with seizures, as well.


----------



## sharparrow85 (Nov 5, 2012)

Her name was Annie. A lot of people thought that was a strange name for a dog. I got used to it over the years tho lol. My mother named her that.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I just posted a response on your last message. She was absolutely beautiful. I feel the sadness you have and the love you felt for her. So very sorry. It's not easy to lose them...I have had my share of loss and still cry almost two years later....and I have another one. You never can replace them but just love another.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Annie fits her perfectly. Yes, you'll always miss her. My 2 girls who went to the Bridge were Amy and Lola.

I'm now the proud Mother to my Crisse, Darla and Fallon.
Xoxoxo


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I think Annie is a very cute name.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I love the name Annie!! She was beautiful.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I am so sorry that for your loss of your precious Annie. And we too had an "Annie" too who did not make due to parvo and was a tiny little puppy.


----------

